
Simperium announces pricing and open source strategy for new data layer - cloudmike
http://blog.simperium.com/post/27092612894/our-pricing-and-open-source-strategy
======
theallan
Out of interest, is there any research to back the idea of selling your
product at the same time as giving it away for free ultimately results in
higher sales? A trade-off between exposure and "lost" sales I guess?

~~~
seiji
See: github, dropbox, and probably a thousand others. Both companies claim
free accounts are marketing costs for expanding their networks of paid
subscribers.

~~~
theallan
Neither of those two examples give away their core software for free though,
which sounds like what Simperium are going to do.

I'm absolutely not saying it can't work, and kudos to Simperium for taking
this approach, it looks like there is an absolutely great product there and
I'm going to be checking it out.

There are of course examples where this does work, RedHat for example (heh - I
do it myself as well!), but I was wondering if anyone has tried to look at it
analytically, or is it just a gut feeling that this is the right approach to
maximise revenue?

------
frugalmail
I think this is a great call. I'll be investing time into trying your service
out now that I know that if you guys ever need to disappear or your pricing
model becomes incompatible I'll have another choice.

------
arturadib
I'm curious: How's Simperium different from Parse.com?

~~~
kenguish
For starter, it has great CoreData integration
<https://simperium.com/docs/ios/>

